# 1000 for GenJen54!



## Kelly B

Congratulations and thanks! You are an asset to the forums.


----------



## timpeac

A thousand gun salute General Jen! 

Carry on as you were.


----------



## panjandrum

Happy Days Jen.
It's a delight to congratulate you on 1,000 super posts.
ffun, ffeisty, and ffoughtful.

Ffanks


----------



## Mei

*¡ ¡ ¡ C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S ! ! !*​Mei​


----------



## VenusEnvy

*Gen:* You're a rather new forera, but have grown on us! Your eloquent explanations in the English forum are helpful to English learners, and natives like myself!

Congrats, Gen, from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## cuchuflete

Very nicely done Jen!

 Friendly collaboration is evident in all your posts.  It's a pleasure to share these forums with you.

Many thanks,
Cuchu

​


----------



## Agnès E.

New thread for our themed lists:

*[desc.] GenJen*

- un renseignement digne de GenJen 
_un renseignement utile et précis, documenté_

- humoristique comme une GenJen
_personne à la repartie vive et drôle_

- avoir la classe de GenJen
_être calme, énergique, distingué et doté d'une autorité et d'un sens naturel de la diplomatie_

Mille mercis, GenJen !


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡¡CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


Alundra.


----------



## elroy

*Your insight, precision, and tact are always appreciated.  *
*Thank you for 1000 displays of *
*prodigious wisdom and exquisite flair.* ​


----------



## Roi Marphille

Ms Jen
I love the way you write!

congratulations for your first 1,000 posts and thank you for sharing your acknowledge with us!!!


----------



## Outsider

Congratulations, Jen. 
Welcome to the club!
​


----------



## Philippa

*  ¡¡CONGRATULATIONS!!  *​


			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> Welcome to the club!


What club is that, then? The 1000+ posts club?!!  Welcome to the club, GenJen and to the 'overtaking Philippa club', which you'll be joining really soon, I'm sure!! 
Un saludo desde Reading
Philippa


----------



## Outsider

Philippa said:
			
		

> What club is that, then? The 1000+ posts club?!!


Yes, exactly!


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations!


----------



## Vanda

Cumprimentos!

I've just borrowed from Àgnes (although she doesn't know it) the 
words I'd like to say:

_



être calme, énergique, distingué et doté d'une autorité et d'un sens naturel de la diplomatie

Click to expand...

 
I was just thinking how balanced you are when things are going 
controversial you know how to act diplomatically and teaches
us so much!

Thank you very much!

_


----------



## Yang

Having learned a lot form GenJen54's posts, which are always kind and nice. Thank you.


----------



## lauranazario

Oooops, late again. 

Congratulations, Jen.... on more than a thousand posts filled with helpful wisdom!

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Whodunit

Congratulations on your 1st great milestone, you really deserve it!*​ 
*although I'm too late, it isn't less heartfelt.


----------



## fenixpollo

. *Happy Postiversary, Jen!* .

*Your voice of wisdom, clarity and tolerance carries far in this place.*
*Thanks for your collaboration, support, insight and humor.  Keep it up!*​


----------



## Aupick

Cheers, GenJen!


----------



## LV4-26

Happy Postiversary, GenJen54.
Congratulations.


----------



## araceli

Congratulations, GenJen!


----------

